# تقرير عن المؤقت Timer Ne 555



## أبوسارية (13 مايو 2006)

أريد تقرير عن المؤقت 555 ضروري جدا شاكرا من يستطيع تلبية طلبي


----------



## aziz5614 (15 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم......

والله انا ما عندي فكرة كافيو عن ال timer555 ....

بس اعتقد انه الزمن له علاقة بين capacitance و resistance :

t = C X R.....

بمعنى......

t = 1000000 x 0.000001 = 1 sec


الرابط:

http://www.uoguelph.ca/~antoon/gadgets/555/555.html

http://www.doctronics.co.uk/555.htm

واعذرنا على معلوماتي المتواضعة....


----------



## المهندس التقني (16 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اخي العزيز ابو سارية سأقدم لك هذه اللنك عسى ان تستفيد منه
http://www.khayma.com/eltalkhawy/ele...ctronics01.htm
(اخي العزيز لا تنسانا من الدعاء فاننا في ابتلاء عظيم)


----------



## ابو نوال (23 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته :
اخي الفاضل الموقر 
اريد معلومات كافيه عن المؤقت timer NE 555
حتى لو بسيطه الله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## منووووووووووووووو (6 ديسمبر 2009)

اريد معلومات عن المؤقت555


----------



## salam daragmeh (9 مايو 2011)

انا عتدي ارقام ICsاريد استخدمهم بس مو عارفه اسماءهم ودي اعرف موقع او دليل لاسماء ال ICs بليز ساعدوني


----------



## Eng.Ahmed_sabry (11 مايو 2011)

www.Alldatasheet.com


----------

